# Mike from NY



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome Aboard Mike from NY. Great to see more locals on the forums. Where will you be riding mostly?


----------



## CoolMike90 (Sep 17, 2012)

Well currently I'v been hashing out different ideas with my roomates who are brand new to boarding. I also have a close friend who is not who is down to go anywhere. Personally i'm not a fan entirely of Hunter, Bellearye, and Windham I like Whiteface Killington Mt Snow Stratton Etc So really i'l be all over this year just because I like hopping around.


----------

